# Bobber fishing



## Substantialpart (Feb 22, 2021)

New to trout fishing and trying to get more fish on for my kids. What else to good to put under a bobber besides worms.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything and everything, but some favorites include Velveeta cheese, salmon eggs, grubs, corn. If a kid has the skills to cast and retrieve, a clear bobber with a fly or jig can be even more effective.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Mealworm, shrimp soaked in garlic (cheaper than powerbait, by the ounce). Also try a slip sinker rig with a half a worm and a garlic chartreuse marshmallow on the end to make it float off the bottom.


----------



## Substantialpart (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Substantialpart (Feb 22, 2021)

What do you mean soaked in garlic?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You get one of those 1/2 lb resealable bags of frozen shrimp, I use uncooked but some people use cooked. Take a good handful of shrimp out, put in ziploc bag and allow to thaw or defrost the closed bag in a bowl of lukewarm water (no need to keep it food safe, it's better if it gets a little smelly). Add garlic, I like to use minced garlic in a jar because I have it around anyway, I'll put half a teaspoon in and then a tablespoon of sea salt or any salt that doesn't have iodide, like most table salt does. I've also used a half a teaspoon of garlic powder when I haven't had minced garlic. Close the bag and shake it up to coat the shrimp, let it sit for a few hours or overnight in the fridge. Hang a hunk of that shrimp under a bobber.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Trout love the smell of garlic....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> Trout love the smell of garlic....


Right, and the salt plus the slightly off shrimp drives rainbows berzerk, it's crazy to watch the bobber torpedo down. It's very important to avoid iodide though.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

What does the iodine do? I think I’ve been going this all wrong, using garlic salt but I never got the same results as my old man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Try garlic oil instead of salt. 

The oil will stay intact when it is in the water rather than dissolving.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Trout love the smell of garlic....


Not today they didnt. Garlic is my goto but I watched presentation after presentation fail when they got up close and personal. I got thinking they were all interested until they got close enough to smell it. After about an hour I changed to a different scent, same thing.

Skipped scents, just waxies "la-natural" and it was game on. My wife and son fished with no scent and did well the entire time.

Very strange behavior but whatever.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

hondodawg said:


> What does the iodine do? I think I've been going this all wrong, using garlic salt but I never got the same results as my old man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah garlic salt works too, I just found when you use separate regular table salt it never worked as well and I've heard it's the iodide that turns them off.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if stores even sell it anymore but we used to stop at a store and pick up a tube of garlic flavored cheese. The tube was around 1 1/2"x 3 or 4" long and had a spot in the center of the tube to open it. 

But once I learned what fish like when I am ice fishing I just use jigs. I have enough combinations that I can come up with a couple dozen different color combinations to get the job done. But 99% of the time I'll use a white head with a red body tipped with 1/2 a meal worm.

But for fishing under a bobber you can't beat a good old night crawler.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a picture of what we used to get.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> But for fishing under a bobber you can't beat a good old night crawler.


Too true, most of the stuff is more to keep our interest than the interest of the fish.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Plus if you are using the cheese and get hungry you have a quick snack if you brought some crackers.

I tried a night crawler when I was a kid and still remember it tasting like dirt.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

A lot of fish had their last meals with that garlic cheese in Panguitch and Enterprise when I was growing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

My favorite is half a crawler tipped with a salmon egg. We also spry or dip it in a garlic attractant. It is by far our most productive bait under a bobber. good luck!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Another great additive to cheese baits is Anise and believe it or not....Vanilla extract. I've used it for trout and its killer for Catfish.8)


----------

